# Self-portrait



## ognistik (Nov 21, 2007)

I did not shave today...​


----------



## doobs (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome shot. I would, however suggest a polarizing filter. The glare on the glasses is distracting.


----------



## Lisa B (Nov 22, 2007)

I like the glare on the glasses. But thats my personal preference. 

I really like this shot


----------



## KristinaS (Nov 22, 2007)

I like the glare, too. Nice pic!


----------



## Artograph (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice...I like it!

:O)


----------



## ognistik (Nov 22, 2007)

I didn't think about the polarizer filter before, but I think I like the glare, it gives it a different feeling and it doesn't reveal the eyes... I had a very hard time getting the right focus, since I took it myself and had to focus manually


----------



## doobs (Nov 22, 2007)

You guys might be right about the glare, though when viewing portraits, I generally look to the eyes first. In this case I can't. I personally thought it was distracting, but hey, what do I know?


----------



## kundalini (Nov 22, 2007)

The glare from the glasses is distracting from an otherwise very nice self portrait.  The nose and right cheek is also overexposed (soft), showing less definition and features.


----------



## ognistik (Nov 23, 2007)

ok, next time I'll try to avoid the glare haha, thanks for commenting


----------



## cameramike (Nov 23, 2007)

i like the glare, to me it adds to the picture because it makes it a bit more "mysterious" seeing as not only can you not see the eyes but the reflection is even a little hard to see. thats just me though


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 23, 2007)

not a bad one! 

and I am with those who like the glare!


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 23, 2007)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the reflection in the glasses! It shows his hand and the keyboard of a computer, which says a lot about him, in my opinion. Don't dismiss it too soon...


----------



## D3sh1 (Nov 23, 2007)

good portrait , but i think it looks like theres 2 much retuching on the face skin =\


----------



## ognistik (Nov 23, 2007)

^^ awesome!! someone saw my hand and my laptop in the reflection, I thought no one would notice. And yes, it does says a lot about me.

2 much retouching on the face skin?... hmmm... I only used a little bit of the burn tool for the nose and right "cheek". Nothing else (other than levels and curves in the whole image). In some part (forehead) it looks like blurred because of the depth of field

Thanks a lot 4 the comments


----------



## itsallinphilly5515 (Nov 24, 2007)

This picture is extremely well shot.  I like the  expression and the angle of the shot.


----------



## NikonLady52 (Nov 24, 2007)

This is an excellent self-portrait..If this were mine, I would consider the frame a shade lighter (perhaps pick a darker colour from the shirt) as your hair blends into the frame and also on the right side of the neck.  I saw the keyboard and hand also and I think it would look great either way.   Well done!


----------



## SwEetAbbOttMeOHmy (Nov 24, 2007)

I Really like this picture.  The glasses seems to be telling a story in my opinion


----------



## Inndreams (Nov 26, 2007)

The glare in the picture works because there is a recognizable reflection in it. I would considering fading the reflection out if it didn't had a message to tell.
Very stong contrast and a good depth of focus.
A+++ picture ;-)
deviT


----------



## ShaCow (Nov 26, 2007)

nice i like it


----------

